# So what happened to this place?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, lot of really old posts and little activity! What's happened here? Has Facebook killed Hobbytalk? I belong to a few forums on FB, but hate to see Deadsville here!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No it hasnt. HobbyTalk has been around much longer than Facebook so invite your friends to come here and post along with you. 

We have a core group of active members in each section who have remained with HobbyTalk while others tried out Facebook and other places. And an even bigger group who just come here for the information others have added to the site. The reason we have a lot of old posts is because we dont delete them.

Members have always come and gone and we always welcome them back. A few of them have stayed on but many just come in and trash us for not being what they want or remember. Thats okay too.

Ultimately, it's your choice on what type of impact you want to make to the site.

We leave the front door unlocked - not just for people to come in and enjoy the site, but also so they can find their way back out.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've made a lot of good friends here over the years, mostly in the sci-fi area when I was building a lot more of that stuff. Always good to view others work as well, really pick up some good tips from everyone. Not trying to piss anyone off, just wondering what the deal was......


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A succession of disinterested owners and overly aggressive moderation mostly. Then a for sale listings overlay software debacle really put the site down on its knees.

VS Admin has provided us with a new stable platform now and we have a crew of fair but firm moderators in place now.

Slowly building back up in membership but a lot of hurt feelings and deserved criticism for what others did and didnt do in the past still lingers. 

We have most of that cleaned up now.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I love this place. 

It's true, there've been some bumps, but like MFR says, this place is on the way back up. 

I agree - bring everyone from the social media places back to here. It's better here anyway!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

The whole world is changing every day.

Hobby Talk has changed, but there are still nice people that visit this forum.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm glad I found this place a few years ago. I just wish I had more time to spend here!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Man, lot of really old posts and little activity! What's happened here? Has Facebook killed Hobbytalk? I belong to a few forums on FB, but hate to see Deadsville here!


Here's how I remember it. Someone please feel free to step in and correct me if I wander too far off track.

In the 16 years I've been a HobbyTalk member the site has changed hands a few times. The owners immediately prior to the current owners clearly couldn't have cared less about the forum--there were no moderators, no information on who to contact if there was a problem, and if anything went wrong with the forum it didn't get repaired. Quite a few regular members jumped ship and never came back.

One day the current owners made their presence known, explained that they _were_ the new owners, and that the absentee landlords were gone. Those of us who hung around waited through a few nervous days with our only "new owner" contact being Milton Fox Racing (administrator), who did what he could to answer our questions and patiently reassure us that the new owners _wanted_ to take an active interest in HobbyTalk and see the website thrive. Not long after that a Super Moderator arrived (maybe Daytime Dave?) and informed us that everything Milton had been telling us was true, and that the new owners had spent the previous few days assessing HobbyTalk to determine what they had gotten themselves into and just how screwed they were. The first order of business was to upgrade the website's software and shake all of the "bugs" out of it. That was performed relatively quickly, but any members who hadn't updated their contact information over the years suddenly found themselves out of the loop if they didn't contact the new owners directly for login instructions. Others finally got through the login problems, didn't like the "new and improved" HobbyTalk, and left too.

For those of us who have remained through the difficult times I think HobbyTalk has once again become a solid place to share information, tips, and techniques, with like-minded lunatics. The current owners not only have an interest in the forum, but in the hobbies discussed here as well and they regularly participate in discussions. Nice to see HobbyTalk is more than just a business to them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Pretty much the nut shell....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> Here's how I remember it. Someone please feel free to step in and correct me if I wander too far off track.
> 
> In the 16 years I've been a HobbyTalk member the site has changed hands a few times. The owners immediately prior to the current owners clearly couldn't have cared less about the forum--there were no moderators, no information on who to contact if there was a problem, and if anything went wrong with the forum it didn't get repaired. Quite a few regular members jumped ship and never came back.
> 
> ...


what he said!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

And the cool thing about them is that they are like us, active collectors and/or model kit builders.


----------

